# Gene Weitzel



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is where to put this, but does anyone have current contact information for Gene Weitzel other than a phone number? Does anyone know if there are extenuating circumstances with him and/or his business for why I haven't been able to get in touch with him for the past few weeks?

I'm approaching this carefully, as I don't want to be seen as a trouble-maker, which I'm not. But I did order woodenware from him back in January and have yet to receive it. Whenever I called him this spring or summer, he assured me that he'd be finishing it and I could expect it soon. Now I've left several messages, and he hasn't returned my calls. The email address I tried writing to came back as invalid this week. I'd either like the woodenware I ordered or my money back. Either would resolve this for me. 

Can anyone offer any advice to my situation? Thanks in advance. 

-Erik


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

He was having trouble with his phone/internet service. 
This is his new email; [email protected]


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say you are patient beyond gentlemanly! I think since JANUARY takes you firmly off the troublemaker hook. I hope you didn't get hosed too bad. No excuse!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Senor Erik "El Rojo" , this is it; [email protected] - sorry, yes it was a typo!


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the address. I sent an email to him today. After considering my options, I decided to simply request a refund of my money.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Well, I've now emailed Gene twice in the last week & a half and haven't heard back from him. He doesn't answer my phone calls, and doesn't return my calls. If there's someone out there who does have contact with him, please encourage him to get back to me. 

In short, I'm mad. I realize that it's on me because I chose to operate under the assumption that he was an honorable person and sent him a check for the entire amount, but now I'm calling that decision into question. For anyone else in the future who wants woodenware (or anything else for that matter), be wary in your dealings with a non-established business. 

If I do hear back from Gene, I will absolutely update this thread with how/if he makes it right. In the mean time, I'm considering other options of how to deal with the situation.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Erik, I am sorry to hear about your problems with Gene. I just talk to him yesterday on the phone, and I told him about your concerns. He said he had not read your emails or gotten any phone calls, he was going to check it out. 
I will call him again today, and will let him know about your posting this morning. I have bought hundreds of boxes, bottoms and tops, and thousands of frames from him, and he has always comply with my orders, maybe not in time, but has done it. I am surprised about this issue with you, and may have to conduct my own business into another direction if this is not quickly resolved. What did you ordered? -if I may.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I just talk to Gene; 5:49 AM my time. He said he will be calling you today.
Please post the outcome, it would be sad to loose my faith in one of my main suppliers. 

Aurelio (leo) Paez
DBA Micha Honey and Bees.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I have purchased woodenware from Gene before for our club last year trying to get the best price for our people, because Gene has the best price. We placed our order in November with 1/2 the money down...did not get our woodenware until Mid March. He did drive it from Cleveland, Tx to Fort Worth,Tx to get it to us and I appreciate that but it did make me nervious this guy had all our peoples money and I didnt really know him. He did make right on his promise...just not on the timing.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

MichaBees, Thank you for talking to Gene and relaying my concerns! My order was for 20 medium supers and 200 frames (1 1/4"). Shipping was going to be significant (an extra $142), but not a dealbreaker. I ended up having to buy additional woodenware from Brushy Mtn a couple times over the summer, because of my lack of boxes/frames ready to go. I only ordered what I needed at the time (hence two separate orders) due to Gene's reassurances of "You're next on my list", and "Your order is half done; I'll have it by this weekend, next week tops." I'm looking forward to hearing from him. Thank you again for getting that ball rolling!


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Gene emailed me this morning. He was apologetic (circumstances beyond his control), thanked me for my patience, and told me that I can expect my refund soon but didn't give a specific date. Time will tell, and I really hope it's not very much more time...


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Erik "El Rojo",

Please let me know when you get your money, contingent upon resolution to your problem; I shall decide if will place another order or not. For now, I just placed an order for over 200 deeps and lots more with someone else. Gene is a super nice guy, but business is business; Sorry Gene, hope you turn your operation into a more efficient one soon.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

The other issue with Gene's stuff is that he uses green wood from fallen or cut trees. He has a makeshift way of drying it, but the moisture content is high. Most of the equipment I received from him has warped badly with lots of gaps. Also, he does not build with the crown and uses a dado joint. The lids were not tongue and grooved -- pretty useless. It was very cheap cost-wise so I am not complaining, but I have culled most of it from my operation. He is a nice guy for sure but the quality is just not there for me. For those beginners with limited funds who can pick up the equipment it may be an option.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Erik,
Did Gene took care of you?


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Well, not yet. I got an email from him today that said he's waiting on payment from someone else, and hopes to have the money to me later this week. I sure hope so. But at least Gene's letting me know what's up as it's happening, so that's a plus. I'll update the thread again when I have new news to report (-and hopefully it's that Gene came through with my refund).


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Its sad...


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Post on here when/if you ever get your money back.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, please post, would be nice to know if there is honor out there.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

mythomane said:


> Post on here when/if you ever get your money back.


I'll certainly do that. 

I was just getting on here to update. I just got off the phone with Gene. He said he's expecting to sell some used deeps pretty soon and as soon as he has the money from that, he'll refund me mine. Said he'll email me a promisory note, too, if that'd ease my mind. 

I do feel for Gene. Seems to be a good guy who had some unfortunate unforseen circumstances. BUT... I have my own financial obligations and I feel that this has been dragging out for far too long. I don't suppose anybody on here wants to buy some used deeps/hives from Gene and help us both out?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

An order/refund still not delivered since January is hard to reconcile at this point. The drought has hit Texas pretty hard without much let-up in sight.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

mythomane said:


> An order/refund still not delivered since January is hard to reconcile at this point. The drought has hit Texas pretty hard without much let-up in sight.


I'm reading this from a distance....it seems that he makes a fair product but may lacks business skills?
A friend of mine told me that in business you need to find the work /customers, be able to deliver and make sure that you get paid. Very rarely does one person have all the skills. I'm sure that there are adult education classes where our friend could skill up and become again an valuable contributor to the industry.Good luck to all involved


----------



## LeoS (Mar 10, 2011)

I dealt with his son Brent last year for my first two hives and went out to their place personally and met the whole family. They seemed to be pretty nice, well meaning folks but they are by no means a professional operation. As far as I could tell beekeeping is a 2nd job to them and have well over 300 hives. My experience with them was almost very similar to yours as I didn't get my hives until June or July if memory serves(ordered in January) and at times they were difficult to get ahold of for a status update. I think they are in the biz because they really need the money so they take as many orders as they can get and push themselves beyond they're ability. Add that to the year Texas has had for rain and I'll bet they've nearly broke themselves trying to keep their hives alive much less produce anything.

Bottom line, well meaning folks that push themselves past their ability. My gut tells me if you keep after them you'll eventually get your refund but if you wait for them to call you will never hear anything.

sorry to hear about your troubles.

Leo


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

I haven't been around a computer for a while, but I wanted to stay up to date with updates. So, for anyone paying attention, I did receive a check last week for about 1/3 of what Gene owes me, with the remainder owed noted on it. He also gave me a follow-up call to make sure it got to me. I do feel, now, that he's making a concerted effort to get me my money back. It's not all of it, but at least it's a start.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

It took a while, but Gene was true to his word and I received a check in the mail last Friday which was repayment in full. 

I certainly do appreciate everyone's help who gave me suggestions & advice, contact info, etc... throughout this. I really do wish Gene the best and I hope he's able to supply folks with woodenware again (but only take orders that are within his means to fill). In the mean time, happy beekeeping everybody.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

A decent ending. Thanks for letting us know the outcome, Erik.

Ed


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You ordered last January and received your refund last week. That is 15 months. Glad you got your money back. You were lucky. Lesson to all young beekeepers : Do not pay in advance. Show up with cash if you can and pay for what you see. Many suppliers over-extend themselves and leave others holding the bag. Expect the worst and prepare accordingly. If the deal you agreed upon months ago does not look right, just walk away. If you have to wait another season, so be it. There is a lot of weak stock and shallow deals out there being pawned off on the uninitiated. Paying your dues is one thing; being taken advantage of is another.


----------

